# Canon 5D Mark 3 + 85mm f1.2 II



## hippoeater (Mar 28, 2012)

My 5D MK3 will be here on Thursday and I've been looking a new lens to accompany it.

I know a lot of people complain about the slow focusing of the 85mm f1.2 II. Does the improved AF engine in the 5DMK3 increase the AF speeds of this lens in any way?

Anyone using the 85 with their new MK3?

Would love to hear some insight! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

it wont change the focus speed of the lens ie you can forget about AI servo

I tested it side by side with the sigma and wide open the Canon 1.2 is sharper
this is not to say the sigma is not sharp (have alook at the RAWs i posted) it is very sharp
however the sigma is much much faster focusing since i got it for weddings I felt the canon 1.2 was too slow
for my needs so went the sigma route, however if you shooting style can accomodate the slower focusing speed i think the quality from the canon 85 f1.2 is unbeatable

here is a link to the raw file with the sigma 85 f1.4 on the 5Dmk3

https://rapidshare.com/files/3404079805/5D3-8514-test1.CR2


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Yeah, I wasn't too sure if it was more based on the af motor of the lens or the af engine of the camera - or even a combination of both.

Appreciate the response!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yeah, I wasn't too sure if it was more based on the af motor of the lens or the af engine of the camera - or even a combination of both.
> 
> Appreciate the response!



no problems also the sigma is 2 and a half times cheaper and is still an amazing lens, easily my favourite


----------



## cps_user (Mar 28, 2012)

If you want t to focus faster, use a 1d (higher battery voltage), but 5d3 is damn accurate. I have he 85 for weddings and it suits my style, even use it in servo sometimes

. However, i also use the 70-200 for more flexibility and speed. Canon 85 is slower than sigma, but sigma can be a pain in the ass: tested it and damn thing would hunt forever where the canon was spot on. Also liked sharpness, mid contrast and 1.2 better . Let there be no mistake; sigma is much more affordable and has much faster af motor, but in every other aspect, canon wins.


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 28, 2012)

Lots of love for the Sigma. I'll look in to some reviews on it! The images that come out of that canon look beyond dreamy. I already have the 70-200 2.8 is usm II, so I was really leaning towards the new 24-70 2.8 usm II...but I was shooting with the 85 a few days ago on my old 5DMK2 and it was out of this world.

I'm kinda torn at the moment and I keep bouncing back and forth on these two lenses. 

:/


----------



## cps_user (Mar 28, 2012)

Perhaps rent both of them and try 'em out? If you buy sigma, ceck and test it to death to make sure you have a good copy!


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

cps_user said:


> Perhaps rent both of them and try 'em out? If you buy sigma, ceck and test it to death to make sure you have a good copy!



yep if you go sigma get it from a bricks and mortar store in case you have issues, definately try them side by side at the same time so you can see the good and bad of each


----------



## Wrathwilde (Mar 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> no problems also the sigma is 2 and a half times cheaper and is still an amazing lens, easily my favourite



There seems to be some serious purple fringing going on in that sample. I just happened to have your 5D2 10028 test-1 sample up to compare it to. The image with the 10028 on the 5D2 looks much better, and sharper than the 5D3 with the Sigma Lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > no problems also the sigma is 2 and a half times cheaper and is still an amazing lens, easily my favourite
> ...



Yep. the sigma has a fair bit of purple fringe at f1.4 (still sharp though) by f2 its all gone and gets sharper still
I definately feel the 5D2 is sharper, i'm hoping its all related to the dogdy raw converters we have access to at the moment. typically i shoot this lens at f2 for these reasons and to avoid too many DoF problems. I do find lightroom removes all the purple though in lens correction


And yeah that 100f2.8 is such a nice lens soooo sharp


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I just caved and bought the Canon 85mm f1.2 USM II. 5D3 tomorrow and the 85 on Friday! it's gonna be a fun weekend!


----------



## KyleSTL (Mar 28, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Well, I just caved and bought the Canon 85mm f1.2 USM II. 5D3 tomorrow and the 85 on Friday! it's gonna be a fun weekend!


That's great. Congrats. I just noticed in your profile you have a 24-70mm f/2.8 II listed. Do you really have this lens already? I think a lot of people around here would be very interested in your thoughts on this new lens (especially coupled with the new 5D Mark III).


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 28, 2012)

hippoeater said:


> Well, I just caved and bought the Canon 85mm f1.2 USM II. 5D3 tomorrow and the 85 on Friday! it's gonna be a fun weekend!



Dude how did you get the 24-70 II already?!


----------



## hippoeater (Mar 28, 2012)

aah I gotta update that lol, I had pre-ordered and paid it off but I changed my mind about it and forgot to update my profile! Sorry


----------



## SeanNY (Apr 1, 2012)

I love this combo. I used the 85mm F1.2 L II extensively with the Mark II and I loved the photos but was often annoyed with the speed of the auto focus. Just spent the weekend with the Mark III with the same lens and every time I pressed the button I was surprised again by the quick auto focus. 

Here are a bunch of concert photos using this combination:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinland/sets/72157629351785352/

Because I was right up against the stage, the band members were only a few feet away, and I couldn't open wide because the short depth of field made a difference when i was trying to get the face and the guitar in focus. So much of the night I was shooting in M at F 2.8 - 3.4 and 250 - 400 shutter speed, and let the ISO vary with exposure. (Shot in RAW and processed with CS5).

Note the variously high to insanely high ISO's listed in the description under photos. And only one (Ian Hunter at the keyboard) looks too grainy, in my humble opinion.

By the way, color at that venue is a real challenge because of the weird LED lighting.


----------

